# Exceltabelle: Kommas und Punkte durch Doppelpunkte ersetzen



## Chris_1205 (2. November 2010)

Guten Morgen,
ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe eine Tabelle in der Arbeitszeiten eingetragen werden müssen. Also einen Arbeitszeitnachweis in der die gearbeiteten Stunden eines Monats eingetragen werden. Diese Zeiten sollen immer mit einem ":"(Doppelpunkt) eingetragen werden zb.  118:30 (118 Std : 30 Min). Leider passiert es öfter das Personen diese Zeiten mit "," (Komma= oder "."(Punkt) angeben. Ist es möglich das ich diese Zeichen über ein Makro oder eine andere Methode in ":" (Doppelpunkte) umwandeln kann? Das Blatt hat Blattschutz und über die Auto-Korrektur, Ersetzen - Durch geht es auch nicht da es dann allg gespeichert und für jedes Excelblatt verwendet wird.
Kann mir jmd weiterhelfen?
Danke im vorraus.

Greetz Chris


----------



## Drogist (2. November 2010)

Moin Chris_1205,

um dir vernünftig helfen zu können, wäre eine Beispieltabelle mit einigen solchen Daten -korrekt und falsch eingegeben- schon hilfreich. Denn ich frage mich, wie beispielsweise 118:30 formatiert ist. Als Text oder als wirkliche Zeit? Gleiches gilt für die Punkt- und Kommatrennung der anderen Werte. Und was ist denn alles im Blattschutz aktiviert? Und sind alle Blätter gleich aufgebaut?

Also, ändere die Namen in der (einer) Tabelle und stelle uns das Teil zur Verfügung, dann klappt es auch mit dem Nachbarn ...


----------

